# A sign of the new economic times?



## BriMtl (Mar 28, 2008)

Did an artisan show on the weekend. Was quite slow, with the volume of people I'd guessimate as half of last year's show. Sales were not good but as happened last year it's how much I get contacted afterwards that's important. Was already a couple of emails this morning asking for quotes.
I've got 2 more shows to do so we'll see as it gets closer to Xmas.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear the show was slow, maybe people are starting to get the idea that they should live with in their means and not on a whim, wish and a pray.


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I figured there would be some trickle down and what-not. But, we had a client "delay" our part of the project because they loss $6 million with AIG. didn't figure on the economy being quite so direct. But we're pretty lucky as the boss has the gift of gab and always sweet-talks some client into something we can't do….er…uh….something that will…uh…er….stretch our horizons.?.?.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Greg3G and I did a show this weekend too and when watching what people there were walking by, I noticed that they weren't carrying any bags or packages.

Had a lot of OOOOO's and AAAHHHHH's and " that is beautiful" but barely made the entry fee back, and didn't come close to covering the rest of the expense.

We did get a lead for a guy that is GM for a furniture store that wants to put some of our stuff in his 2 stores.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

LazyFireman and Greg3G,
Didn't know you guys were doing shows? Since I leave near Greg3G, where was the show or was it near you?
Best of luck to both of you!!!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

A sign of the times and welcome to the newest recession…............and its going to get uglier before it gets prettier.

I wonder if they will prosecute the &^%$#@&%$ who fraudulantly sold mortgage packages that arent worth the paper they written on?


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Cpt. Hammer. The show was out in Lebanon TN. After factoring in fuel, cost of materials and expences, I came out about even. We decided to do the show last minute (about 3 wks ago) so I had to get a lot of things done to get ready. I think we will continue to try the shows as long as we can at least make our expences. If anything, it will give us more exposue and lead to custom orders, I had orders for 2 boxes and 6 trivets before I left.

I think that the economy is having an impact. consumer confidences is low so people aren't spending any money right now. I think things will actually start to turn around after the election.

I'm looking into shows in our area but most of those are jurried to enter and a bit more expensive so the risk is higher. If you know of any, let me know and perhaps we can team up for the show.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not happy with my government. They give lip service to small business. Then give billions to big banks in the name of main street. I wonder how our local community banks feel about that. The family farmers have been run out of business. It use to be someone who owned the local gas station actually worked there. We had a local dairy man pay his workers in milk so he did not have to pay workman's comp. and social security. By the way he makes about $70,000.00 a day. My government subsidies this guy with our tax dollars. My small business, my means to support my family, has been almost decimated because of this crap. Democrats and Republicans are sucking this country dry!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep, shows have been a little thin for me lately also. Fortunately, there are so many shows in and around Atlanta that I don't have overnight travel expenses and have shown a profit, even as small as it may be. This weekend is my last outdoor show for the year and then I move to indoor shows. I have a show scheduled every other weekend through the middle of December and I hope the Christmas shopping binge will finally hit as we get closer to Christmas.

I saw on the news tonight about how China factories are shutting down and thousands are out of work because American companies are not placing orders for toys and appliance parts. Before it's all over, we woodworkers may be the only source for gifts in town this year….one can only hope.


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

People are uncertain about the future and are being more conservative in their spending. That doesn't mean that they're not spending at all though. Business is down in most places and will be for a while. My own business is off and I've had to switch gears and try new things to start making up the difference.

One thing is for sure in good times and bad…if I don't try new things I will continue having the same results I'm getting (which right now are less than I want). I've picked up the frequency I'm getting my name and products out in front of customers, I'm looking at new groups of potential customers, I'm looking at new products to sell and new ways to sell them. So far this month is better than the last 3.

It reminds me of growing up as a kid and trying to make money mowing lawns. You just gotta go knock on them doors. Good luck to all.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Wood Magazine is going to have an article on turning your woodworking into a business in the next issue.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

We had a garage sale this past Friday and saturday, actually did quite well, and got rid of a bunch of clutter.
I did have three ladies that were looking for various furniture. One was looking for a curio cabinet, which I didnot have, but I gave her my buisiness card and she seemed interested. One of the other ladies was looking for furniture for a Bed & Breakfast, again I didnt have anything for her, but gave her a card also. The last lady was looking for bedroom furinture for her kids. The only bedroom pieces I had were already sold, so again I gave her a card. Wish I had had my brochures ready to give out. Hopefully I may hear from 1 or 2 of them, as they seemed genuinly interested.

Dave


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

"I saw on the news tonight about how China factories are shutting down and thousands are out of work because American companies are not placing orders for toys and appliance parts. Before it's all over, we woodworkers may be the only source for gifts in town this year….one can only hope."

That's interesting - the custom furniture business has taken a big, big hit from Chinese factories
producing nice looking antique reproductions that retail for less than we custom builders could wholesale
them for. I don't think it's good stuff usually - but if you've seen the stuff coming out of China - 
well, there's a chain of desire:
1. affluent wife wants new decor
2. hires designer
3. designer brings out design magazines
4. wife picks out the style she likes
5. designer shops around and comes back with a bid to get the work done.
6. wife's jaw hits the floor.
7. designer starts shopping for wholesale millwork from China to keep the client, turning
to local woodworkers only for installation.

Chinese woodworking is no friend to the American woodworking industry - because the availability
of cheap (some of it not bad) stuff from Asia has turned American buyer's into price-shoppers.

I'm no economist. It's a complex issue obviously. But if you've ever quoted a $6,000 price on
a custom vanity and watched your customer run for the furniture store you know what I
mean. Custom furniture has always been a "sticker shock" business - even in the old days
in Europe custom shops had a hard time staying afloat.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't think the old *"Trickle Down Theory"* is working too well.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

It's more like *Trickle out* of the country. Turned into a flood though with cheap credit and housing bubbles.

Now the Fed and banks are doing their best to try to prop up the bubble instead of letting the market do what it should to housing prices; bring them down to earth.

It won't work though. There is an absence of morality driving people to walk away from upside down morgages. Why would they re-finance a house that might never be worth what they owe on it? I see it all over town. Houses can't be sold or rented because too many were built to begin with and then sold to people who couldn't afford them. At the time the developers were crying out that the reason for the high prices was because the City wouldn't let them build them fast enough.

Right.

Now they aren't building and there are incomplete developments that have been abandoned by developers. Streets all laid out, curbs halfway poured, weeds growing everywhere.

My wife and I saved and bought a house we could afford. It will be paid off in 5 years. We didn't get a second morgage so we could buy a 60" plasma TV or take a trip to the Med. What do we get for that? A $700 Billion (with a B) debt to pay for the bad decisions of others (both main and wallstreet). I'm sorry but I'm not feeling too sorry for anyone in that boat. It makes me want to puke when I see some "Poor main street" person facing the loss of their home because they took out two or three morgages for spending money or bought a home they couldn't afford and now can't (or wont) make the payment.

Stepping down from soap box.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

More like the *trickle on theory*.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of good commentary here, not sure how much applies to the original post. I did 2 furniture shows last month. the first was a first time one for me so I have no past exp. to compare, but other vendors said it was slower than normal. I did well, prob. my best show in 3 years. The other show was the 3rd time for me & attendence was WAY down. I made expenses, but just.

I think it's a combination of the economy, Internet sales & the election.

But the biggest problem for craftsmen is the way people want "change" We live in a disposable culture. 
Not many people buy furniture or other home items for life. They want to change jobs, spouse's, cars, their "look" and their furniture with every new trend.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I was going to do my first show with my canes this year, but due to my lack of inventory and the economy, I decided to wait. I've done other shows for my jewelry and koi and I know it's tough to make a living with shows, as it takes a lot of time and money and you have to catch the consumer when they're ready.

It's very sad to see the shows that crafstpeople are trying to make a living from are becoming too expensive for them to benefit. Let's hope things turn for the better soon so we can survive.

Part of our problem is that we are a consumer nation of disposable merchandise. We want instant gratification, (ie: buy now, pay later), and we want what's in fashion and cheap, without concern of how cheaply it is made or what it's made of. Many consumers today have no idea that the furniture they buy is made of either pressboard, laminated plastic, or cheap pine, if real wood. They just don't know what real hardwood and well made furniture is.

Case in point, I had a co-worker who liked doing projects and one was to refinish her dining room table. She got herself an orbital sander and proceeded to sand the table top down so she could refinish it. She ended up sanding off the veneer. She had no idea her table was made of pressboard with a veneer, and let's hope it was a real wood veneer, not plastic laminate. This woman was in her 50's at the time, so can you imagine what most 20 year olds knows about furniture? If you notice the adds for furniture, many say "cherry finish" not cherry wood. Now, there is the concern of cutting down forests for cheap furniture, but if you know should at least know what you're buying.

Consumers are also not concerned about keeping a piece of furniture for many years, passing it down as an heirloom. They will tire of the "look" and dispose of it in 5-10 years if that. You can actually go to an antique store and get high quality, well built, real wood furniture, cheaper than a pressboard veneered piece from a major furniture store. Why pay $5000. for a single piece of furniture when you can get a whole suite, even if it is pressboard?

I have the same issues with my canes. They are real wood, they are fancy woods. They are pricey. Some comments I have heard are unbelievable, as consumers do not understand the materials and time put into my pieces. I do not market to the average person because I can not make canes by the dozen per day, nor do I intend to. They are used to seeing the cheap flimsy canes in the drugstore for $29.99-$59.99. If that's what they need and can afford, all the best to them. My pieces are artwork and made to last a lifetime, or two, or three +.

Sad to say we need to re-educate the consumer. Buy one good piece, cherish and use it for many, many years. Re-finish or re-upholster it when needed. Keep the crappy stuff off the market and out of the land fills.


----------

